

Apps.gov is an online storefront for federal agencies. - pavs
https://apps.gov/

======
mattparcher
I know that we’re in a recession, and I don’t mean to nitpick such a huge
technical/political advancement, but what happened to the guys who designed
whitehouse.gov?

This is clearly only meant for official use, but if we can see it, there’s no
reason to hold back criticism: I’m seeing unnecessary images and flash, tiny
font size, annoying horizontal scroll bar (only in Safari, of course),
Trebuchet (for the logo?!), cheap stock images, etcetera, etcetera.

------
Derrek
Wow, this is pretty awesome. I work with various federal agencies and am
amazed at how little they share resources, even within the same agency. This
seems like a huge step in promoting reuse of resources.

------
pavs
More information: [http://www.whitehouse.gov/blog/Streaming-at-100-In-the-
Cloud...](http://www.whitehouse.gov/blog/Streaming-at-100-In-the-Cloud/)

------
dangrover
Also fun: <http://dotgov.gov/>

